# Alberta Centennial Medal undress ribbons?



## Michael Dorosh (17 Dec 2005)

Just had our Men's Christmas Dinner.  Where would a guy go to get an undress ribbon for the Alberta Centennial Medal from?

Off to google the PPCLI Kit Shop...

EDIT - well, I thought for sure....but no soap. Hmph.


----------



## GO!!! (18 Dec 2005)

Where did you get an alberta centennial medal?


----------



## old medic (18 Dec 2005)

Try the "contact us" link on the government website:

http://www.albertacentennial.ca/programs/medal.aspx

or query the Lt. Governors office. They are probably well versed in provincial honours and awards.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Dec 2005)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Where did you get an alberta centennial medal?



From my CO...

Thanks for the tip, old medic, guess I'll dig around in the New Year.  The award is listed on the GG's site so I guess I get to wear it with my CD.

Oh, Christmas Dinner was good if anyone is interested...

http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com/2005events/xmas2005.htm

We had the oldest Corporal change places with the RSM in addition to the youngest private becoming the CO - nice twist on an old tradition.  Wish I had a better camera.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (18 Dec 2005)

Ok, I'm an idiot - just read the info sheet.  Anyone else in need of an undress ribbon or miniature, well, you probably got the same sheet I got.

Military Trophy and Gift Shop
Post Office Box 301
Edmonton, AB T5J 2J6
Phone (780) 426-1522 

DOH!


----------

